# Monster Hunter anyone?



## Griever (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone else here play the Monster Hunter series? I've been playing it for a while and I am still hooked! :lol: For those who don't know you basically go out and hunt for various flora and fauna and use their parts and matierials gathered to fashion weapons and armor for your character. It can be played either as single or multiplayer game, its a fun and challenging game involving some strategy and sometimes just plain dumb luck. Most battles are usually huge a few minutes long and I can't wait for the next installment, underwater fights WOO hooo!

heres a couple of links to some gameplay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdU1TDJnn8c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G5Ya5AkKGw


----------



## ddvw123abc (Apr 29, 2009)

You might enjoy the monster rancher series. You put in DVD or CD or Games and you get monsters. It is really fun.


----------



## Griever (Apr 29, 2009)

I use to play the the Monster Rancher series when I was younger, I remeber only playing through the second one for an entier summer in grade school. Some of the newer ones aren't too great though


----------



## ddvw123abc (Apr 30, 2009)

I would suggest Monster Rancher 4 you can have up to 5 monsters at a time. Its really fun. The second one is good too. The 3rd one is too cartoony and the 5th one which is called Monster Rancher EVO is an RPG which is about a circus which is to me kinda dumb


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 20, 2009)

I was just going to start a topic on this but thought i'd do a search just incase i was repeating myself  

So heck yes i play the monster hunter games  

Ive got the first one on PS2 but i never play it, controls are just too wierd, the first one i played and was Monster Hunter Freedom on the PSP, lately ive got back into and i brought the latest one the other week, heres my set up  

I use long swords, short sowords, great swords, and dual swords  

Monster Hunter Freedom







Monster Hunter Freedom Unite (latest one)


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 20, 2009)

is it for the PS3 at all? MY cousin has a psp but idk if I can borrow it or not


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 22, 2009)

Sadly not yet  

Their out for the PS2 and the PSP but the next one is coming out in the wii for some stupid reason


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a Wii lol but Wii is pretty stupid. I will see if I can find it cheap. Is it an online game for PSP? Also how do you connect online with a psp?


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 22, 2009)

Some good PS2 games I would suggest would be Kindgom Hearts, Jak and Daxter1, the God of War games, Final Fantasy games, Star Wars Battlefront 2, War of Monsters, Monster Rancher 4, and best of Champions of Norrath 1 and Champions of Norrath Return to Arms. Too bad my Ps2 broke my Ps3 doesn't have backwards compatibility


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't get me started about god of war  

Oh BTW Shadow of the collosus is also truly amazing


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 22, 2009)

Its sort of the same concept as Shadow of the collosus  

Roam around for a bit, find something giant n kill it lol

I THINK the PS2 one is online, however the PSP for some stupid reason is you can only do it upto 4 players in the same room, ad-hoc i think it is, not proper online though. BUT theres this fiddly method of hooking your PSP up to your PS3 to play online with it


----------

